
How an Economy Grows, and Why It Doesn't (2011) - razzaj
http://imgur.com/a/zh1s9
======
sharemywin
problem with that is most people don't have access to a fishing hole that
produces a fish a day. they have access to a hole but must use the owners net
and only get 1 fish at the end of the day as pay.

